# black concrete



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sure you've all been hit with strange requests once in a awhile from customers who know what they want :blink: and are willing to pay to get it...

Story goes; A while back, this lady wanted black...concrete that is, and wanted faux flagstone pattern grooved into the finish. I said, "are ya sure about that?, have you seen it before? what's the deal?...

Shows me a picture of a walkway in an old 70's masonry/concrete reference book and said, "That's what I want!"

Since I aim to please, I told her the only thing I couldn't guarantee would be the color black...we all know using oxides, black is a bugger. Always wants to cure a deep grey at best - sun does the rest..."No problem" she says.

I was a little afraid to put the job sign up :laughing: but it turned out pretty cool, I think:sweatdrop:

The lady wanted our picture after we poured  :laughing:...so that's me in the middle, stepping on Matt, the drivers toe, and Todd, on my right.

Lady ended up giving me all kinds of photos of the job after it was complete, bought us lunch and everything. Tipped well too! Pretty cool experience actually.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's one after the edging was in place...


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

It almost looks more blue/grey then black. I've never been a fan of concrete that attempts to mimic natural stone but that came out quite nice. Did you just use a brush to get that finish? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty cool looking:thumbsup::thumbsup:

One of those guys pics on the news tonight?...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

10 lbs per yard rainbow Black I believe it was. Yea, didn't like the idea myself actually. 

8" wide thin tampico brush and some small china bristle cut in brushes
-the edging made it pop a bit.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

My hat is off to people willing to try something different. Sure looks better than just another boring gray sidewalk. Good Job.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's one where the couple had some stone on site and wanted it used in the walkway. Told'em I could drop it in some fresh black concrete :laughing: and finish around it ...They loved it! :shifty:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

your a freak...do you have any closeups of the inlaid stone on that last one?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Probably, I'll have to look and scan them in. Starting to digitize my 35mm collection as of late and been having some fun. I'll look, but no promises.

I will tell you, I poured this 6" thick to accommodate the stone and ended up using steel / sponge trowels and pure, brand spanky new, horsehair brushes. Pulled the cream into the stone fairly flush/even with surrounding elevation. Finished up pretty smooth really. I still drive by this job and it looks great. Aged very well!

Off course, sometimes I do full coverage freaky too :whistling


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Nice graceful curves SS...on the walkway that is.:laughing: I was wondering about the overlaid walk. I see expansion joints in the concrete but not in the flatwork. Any trouble with cracking or did you install a membrane over the concrete?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

black looks great,till you walk on it


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> Nice graceful curves SS...on the walkway that is.:laughing: I was wondering about the overlaid walk. I see expansion joints in the concrete but not in the flat work. Any trouble with cracking or did you install a membrane over the concrete?


:laughing: Hey Stone, No fancy decoupler here - I did cut and urethane/blast sand overlay two expansions into the walk and at both ends. My decoupler consisted of #30 felt over the seams. Usually the 2 inch wet bed over a steel trowel finish slab is decoupling enough - if u know what i mean.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Isn't that the cutest little mixer truck? I have never seen one that small. How many yards does it carry do you know?

The standard concrete driveways when I lived in Seattle was exposed pea stone for the aggregate. The guys would have an indian tank full of molasses and spray it on the surface right after floating. Most will know that this retards the curing of the top. An hour or two, they get out the hose and broom and start working it.

The home I did out there, I used lamp black in the mix and had them bring out all white pea stone. Twinkle twinkle little star. Looked incredible.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

My buddies concrete plant is the only one in town who still uses rear discharge trucks for tight spots - course he's got 11 yarders (front) but a whole gamut in between...This is a 3 1 /2 yarder I believe.

He got 4 yarders...5, 7, 9, and 11. 

This truck is old and is still used as the yard mixer for small pick ups, but it does the job :thumbsup:

Another friend of mine just ordered a custom 2 yarder for all his local real estate work.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

cool gig!


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

KentWhitten said:


> The home I did out there, I used lamp black in the mix and had them bring out all white pea stone. Twinkle twinkle little star. Looked incredible.


Without pictures these outlandish claims are hard to believe. :whistling


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

superseal said:


> My buddies concrete plant is the only one in town who still uses rear discharge trucks for tight spots - course he's got 11 yarders (front) but a whole gamut in between...This is a 3 1 /2 yarder I believe.
> 
> He got 4 yarders...5, 7, 9, and 11.
> 
> ...


trade you friends straight up.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Found a couple more shots of the black faux stone walkway - check out the cured shot several weeks later...hardly looks like I used pigment. And I did check, 10lbs. per yard rainbow black.

Today, this walkway just looks deep grey...


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> Found a couple more shots of the black faux stone walkway - check out the cured shot several weeks later...hardly looks like I used pigment. And I did check, 10lbs. per yard rainbow black.
> 
> Today, this walkway just looks deep grey...


In the mixer or broadcast?

I've found broadcast and troweled in works well...
Therefor 10# per yard it's BLACK.

No need to dye the lower inches, only on an exposed agg. would I dye the batch. J.M.O.

But, Supe. You the Man, I don't have to tell ya. You got it goin' on!

Love your work,
D.

P.S. yeah, that little truck is cute!

D.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

superseal said:


> Starting to digitize my 35mm collection as of late and been having some fun.


I, for one, am appreciative that you're going through all these pics, scanning them, and most importantly sharing them here. It's always cool looking through other tradesmen's pics. I just wish I was wise enough to take as many pics as you have through the years. Carry on................:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Diamond D. said:


> In the mixer or broadcast?
> 
> I've found broadcast and troweled in works well...
> Therefor 10# per yard it's BLACK.
> ...


yea, I always put the pigment in the truck, but then again, don't do many rich/dark colored jobs - usually buff of some sort for my exposed agg. 

Thx D, your comments are appreciated :thumbsup:


----------

